# mk1 Audi TT clutch issues



## D. Parker (Nov 14, 2014)

So I am having an issue with my clutch, unless the car is moving it will not go into gear(while car is running). It will freely change gears when the car is off just like normal. Some people have said it may be the master or slave cylinder, but the pedal isnt stuck to the ground, it still moves like normal but it doesnt have the same spring it usually does when reengaging, any thoughts. !!!!UPDATE!!!! I just went out side after reading that if you pump the clutch and it goes into gear it is the slave, but that didnt work. There is also alot of chatter(vibration in the pedal)

Thanks,
D. Parker


----------



## TheSchwartz (Sep 3, 2014)

I haven't done this on my audi TT yet but I have on plenty of other cars and pickups. Find your slave cylinder! Get a buddie to work the pedal and check the motion of the slave. Most slaves will move an inch or two for a full swing, It should be moving proportionately to the pedal without dead spots or topping out before the pedal. Start checking there for proper master/slave function before tearing into the clutch itself.


----------



## hilmar2k01 (Mar 21, 2015)

TheSchwartz said:


> I haven't done this on my audi TT yet but I have on plenty of other cars and pickups. Find your slave cylinder! Get a buddie to work the pedal and check the motion of the slave. Most slaves will move an inch or two for a full swing, It should be moving proportionately to the pedal without dead spots or topping out before the pedal. Start checking there for proper master/slave function before tearing into the clutch itself.


Slave cylinder is inside the transmission. If that's the problem, it's going to be expensive. It's 10+ hours of labor.


----------



## bearshort (Jan 4, 2012)

This sucks to hear. Unfortunately you're looking at your slave. You may be able to "band-aid" it by replacing the master and see if you can get another few thousand miles out of it (the master costs around $50 and is easy to replace with a friend after you bleed the brakes). 

I am located in the bay area, and as hilmar2k01 says....this job is going to run you around $3,000-$3,500, because you're probably going to want to replace your clutch when this is done. The labor rates at most shops are around $130+/- hourly so if you have a friend that would save you a ton. Mine was $3,400 and included a new TIL hose, clutch (+kit) and the slave replacement. It's not a fun repair bill.


Source: Mechanic did this back in September and it fixed the problem.


----------



## hilmar2k01 (Mar 21, 2015)

bearshort said:


> This sucks to hear. Unfortunately you're looking at your slave. You may be able to "band-aid" it by replacing the master and see if you can get another few thousand miles out of it (the master costs around $50 and is easy to replace with a friend after you bleed the brakes).
> 
> I am located in the bay area, and as hilmar2k01 says....this job is going to run you around $3,000-$3,500, because you're probably going to want to replace your clutch when this is done. The labor rates at most shops are around $130+/- hourly so if you have a friend that would save you a ton. Mine was $3,400 and included a new TIL hose, clutch (+kit) and the slave replacement. It's not a fun repair bill.
> 
> ...


I was going to mention getting at least the clutch replaced while someone is in there. Depending on how long the slave cylinder has been bad, there may not be a choice in the matter. If brake fluid has been leaking out of it and got on the clutch, you probably need everything replaced, so $3,000 is about right. That's exactly what happened to me in January. New slave cylinder, master cylinder, clutch, pressure plate and flywheel. No fun....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Parker:

There is a bleeder valve on top of the O2M transmissions if you have a quattro TT. Check for leaks first. You may have a bad clutch master cylinder or a bad slave, or a leaking line between the two. A bad master will pressurize the system, but not as well as a master that's in good working condition. Again, the master is much easier to replace than the slave on an O2M. If it turns out you have an O2J, then replacing the slave is just as easy as the master (O2J transmissions were used on 5spd front-wheel drive TTs).


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sounds like the clutch had bought the farm if there is a rattle now coming from the transmission. As others have posted, it could be the slave but if a 6speed it will require the removal of the transmission to replace. If you pull the transmission you might as well replace the clutch even if it is just the slave. Job takes about 8 hours to complete on average.


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*New Clutch....*

Sorry to hear this, my symptoms were similar and ended with a new clutch etc. Not fun to pay for, but gotta do it.


----------

